# The Psychopath Test



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

http://vistriai.com/psychopathtest/


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm really afraid to take this test.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I 'aint afraid!








_
"You scored 8. Scores above 30 indicate psychopathy, of course only a professional, which this test is not, can make a true assessment. This test was made just for fun. 
5.5% of people score higher than 30."_

While it's only a 'fun' test I'm surprised by how low my score is, because when I was younger I wasn't exactly a _little angel_... Having said that, it's difficult not to be a product of your environment - especially when it's one where 'punch or be punched' was always the rule.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm glad I got 14. It would probably be different if the questions had answers like "strongly agree", "strongly disagree", etc., rather than just yes or no.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I scored 8, which seems to be "good", and makes me feel a bit better about flunking that "how messed up are you?" test on that other thread.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*You scored 26*. Scores above 30 indicate psychopathy, of course only a professional, which this test is not, can make a true assessment. This test was made just for fun.

I can't believe you guys scored so low. Am I the only near psychopath around here? I doubt it.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^I don't see the point on cheating to get a low score. It doesn't change anything. But more than that, it's like all cheating, because the only person you really cheat is yourself. The hell with that.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Got a ten. Fooled that stupid test and the other idiots who take it! They'll all get theirs, I'll see to that. And they all deserve it!

I still need to get my probation officer to take it...


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

No cheating: the other test showed I'm a nutcase - this one that I'm a _harmless_ nutcase


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

mirepoix said:


> I 'aint afraid!
> 
> While it's only a 'fun' test I'm surprised by how low my score is, because when I was younger I wasn't exactly a _little angel_... Having said that, it's difficult not to be a product of your environment - especially when it's one where 'punch or be punched' was always the rule.


This reminds me of Jack London's 'Call of the Wild', where we have The Law of Meat - Eat, or be eaten! 
I scored 5. I'm too dithery to be psychopathic.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I got 8.

Ha! in your face, dead body in the basement! will you shut up now?


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Got a ten. Fooled that stupid test and the other idiots who take it! They'll all get theirs, I'll see to that. And they all deserve it!
> 
> I still need to get my probation officer to take it...


"O villain, villain, smiling, damnèd villain!

My tables!-Meet it is I set it down

That one may smile, and smile, and be a villain."


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> This reminds me of Jack London's 'Call of the Wild', where we have The Law of Meat - Eat, or be eaten!
> I scored 5. I'm too dithery to be psychopathic.


That book was based on my childhood. Fact.

Also: _"I'm too dithery to be psychopathic."_ - hahaha.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Morimur said:


> *You scored 26*. Scores above 30 indicate psychopathy, of course only a professional, which this test is not, can make a true assessment. This test was made just for fun.
> 
> I can't believe you guys scored so low. Am I the only near psychopath around here? I doubt it.


a) a real psycho wouldn't take the test b) if they did, they would know the "right" answers to fit in c) if they got it wrong, they would lie about the results d) they're not pyschos - it's other people who are wrong e) only ordinary people believe in these sorts of tests anyway, they don't apply to superior people.

I got 8 which looks about right. (if I took the test)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Taggart said:


> I got 8 which looks about right. (if I took the test)


If you took the test! And if you didn't lie about the results. Some of us know the truth...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

I did the test and received a message saying : _For your next victim, please don't bury the body with the bum sticking out of the ground. Park your bike the normal way_.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I could tell you my results but then...there'd be several TC posters who wouldn't be logging on tomorrow.:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I lied time and time again and received a score of 11. Snapping suspenders.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You know something? I don't even NEED a test!!!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

16


the silence of the lambs


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Wouldn't a real psychopath lie on the test to make it look like he wasn't a psychopath? You're in a desert, walking along in the sand, when all of a sudden you look down and see a tortoise. It's crawling toward you. You reach down and you flip the tortoise over on its back. The tortoise lays on its back, its belly baking in the hot sun, beating its legs trying to turn itself over, but it can't. Not without your help. But you're not helping. Why?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

12. Not surprised, nowhere near psychopathy


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll recommend Jon Ronson's humorous book The Psychopath Test for those interested in this topic.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

11. They thought they could trick me, but boy were they wrong! :lol:


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Radames said:


> Wouldn't a real psychopath lie on the test to make it look like he wasn't a psychopath? You're in a desert, walking along in the sand, when all of a sudden you look down and see a tortoise. It's crawling toward you. You reach down and you flip the tortoise over on its back. The tortoise lays on its back, its belly baking in the hot sun, beating its legs trying to turn itself over, but it can't. Not without your help. But you're not helping. Why?


I got a 9.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I got 18. I never was even close to being a psychopath, I was too emotional in fact. Now, I think I'm more in the normal range. I think getting below 10 should be called the "Good luck with life" category.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

How do crazy people get through the forest ? They take the psycho path !


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I suspect that if you read the quiz, let alone bothered to fill it out; you have all the necessary requirements to be a potential psychopath.

At least, that's what Mother tells me.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I was taking the test, but suddenly the voices in my head told me to stop and clean all my guns.

I'm sure I'm fine.

V


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Out of a possible 30, I scored a 7. Pretty far away from psychopathy.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

KenOC said:


> I'm really afraid to take this test.


That means you are probably safe to take it. Real psychopaths know, for sure, they aren't psychopaths and would take the test willingly, then dismiss the experimenter as an idiot, before removing his liver and frying it up with onions.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

georgedelorean said:


> Out of a possible 30, I scored a 7. Pretty far away from psychopathy.


Yes, I would agree. I just took the test and scored an 8, so I'm certainly no one to talk.

However, I find your predilection for resurrecting old threads a very interesting fixation.

:lol::lol:







:lol::lol:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Just 8. So my plans for a new, post-retirement career in politics are on hold.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

7 for me. Bor-ing.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I scored only 9!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I scored a six. I feel really guilty about scoring so low. :lol:


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

21. At least it's lower than Morimur's score. However, I notice that he/she appears to have been banned so maybe I should be concerned. :lol:


----------

